# Weds 29/11 Mornngton



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone's up for an after work arvo/eve bash I'm looking at at Mornington tommorrow, but yet to confirm  .


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Wherebouts poddy? I might be in on that.. I'm oncall and I've got work committments, but I've never been afraid of a handball!!! 

Fishermans beach is best for me in terms of launch point. Else I can possibly pedal my way around somewhere...

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Ivan, Sunnyside is where I'm heading for (with a shotgun aimed at car thieves...be a shame if I managed to blow out my own windscreen)


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

How'd u go last night poddy?


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya evarn, I kept myself awake with the aid of small flathead gill spikes (I left my pliers behind). A patch of small pinkies were there aswell, straight off the carpark but the biggest was only around 30cm. Jigged for squid but no joy. :roll:


----------

